# Suche unkaputtbare Fernsteuerungen



## Ide (10 Juli 2007)

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller der wasserdichte Fernbedienungen fertig?

Wir sind eine Betrieb in der Chemie und haben immer das Problem das die Sender von innen einfach vom Rost kaputt gefressen werden oder einfach zu stark mechanisch beansprucht werden. 
Oder kennt jemand eine Firma die Wasserdichte/Schlagfeste Schutzhüllen fertigt? 

Also wir habe jetzt schon ne Menge Fernbedienungen durch, aber keine vernünftige gefunden! Es ist zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## TommyG (10 Juli 2007)

Hmmm,

sag mal plz was die Steuern/ Funk/ Infrarot?

Greetz


----------



## jabba (10 Juli 2007)

Schau doch mal nach einer Ex-Ausführung,
die ist zwar teurer, aber Bauartbedingt besser ausgeführt.

z.B. bei http://www.wesitec.de


----------



## Ide (11 Juli 2007)

Die die Firma wesitec anbietet sind auch Fernbedienungen von Hetronic. Die hbane wir schon im Einsatz. Genauer gesagt die ergo V2. Ich glaube nicht das die Ex-Variante viel länger durchhält. Das Ding muß am besten mit dem Hammer oder bzw. und dem Löschwagen zu bedienen sein


----------



## Ide (11 Juli 2007)

Eine Alternative wäre noch wenn man sich diese Otterboxen  maßfertigen lassen könnte...aber wer macht sowas nur?


----------



## SPSTorsten (12 Juli 2007)

Eure Schlosserei? oder habt ihr sowas nicht?
Zum thema EX: wasserdicht müssten die bis zu einem gewissen grad sein, wegen EX=gasdicht bzw keine freiliegenden kontakte und da das auch nach mechanischer beanspruchung nich anders sein soll können die meist auch mehr ab.


----------



## Ide (12 Juli 2007)

Kennst du die Otterboxen überhaupt? http://www.andres-industries.de/armor_i.html  Da ist nicht viel mit Schlossern!

Die Ex-geschüzten haben auch nur IP65. Das habe die normalen ERGO V2 auch schon...


----------



## SPSTorsten (13 Juli 2007)

Nein, bisher kannte ich Otterboxen nicht, aber genau so etwas hab ich mir darunter vorgestellt. Und ne Schlosserei wird wohl n Kasten aus VA herstellen können, der mit Silikonmatten, gegen Stöße, ausgekleidet ist und mit einer flexiblen stabilen Folie fürs Sicht- und Bedienfenster. Dann muss das ganze nur noch wasserdicht gemacht werden und fertig. Wäre doch ne prima Aufgabe für n Azubi...
IP65 und EX sind nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar...
ich würd dir ja n plan aufmalen, aber ich bin da grad sowas von unmotiviert zu...


----------



## maxi (13 Juli 2007)

Nimm ne Exgeschützte Kransteuerung 
Die Dinger gehen ausser durch verscheliss glaub nie kaputt 

Für gut Geld würd ich dir auch eine Fernbedienung bauen.
Habe fürs Gehäuse ne recht gute Frima für Kunstoff, Lasern und Wasserstrahl zur Hand.


----------



## Ide (24 Juli 2007)

Habe letzte Woche mal mit einem Verkäufer von Hetronic telefoniert und selbst der meinte (der kennt unsere Einsatzbedingungen) mit einer EX-geschützten Variante würden wir auch nicht glücklich. Ich werde jetzt erstmal Taschen von Aquapac versuchen.


----------



## maxi (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wo liegt den die finanzielle Schmerzgrenze, was für Anforderungen habt ihr (Ex, CE, TüV, atex etc.) und wieviele braucht ihr?
Wie soll gesteuert werden? Knöpfe, Not aus, Schlater oder Hebel?

Habe da dank der Taucher Lungenmaschine von meinem Bruder eine recht gute Idee für eine wirklich unkaputtbare Fernbedieung.


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Habe da dank der Taucher Lungenmaschine von meinem Bruder eine recht gute Idee für eine wirklich unkaputtbare Fernbedieung.



Ich hoffe das Du einen Lungenautomaten meintest und nicht das Dein Bruder in einer Lungenmaschine liegt. Wenn doch dann spreche ich ihm und Deiner ganzen Familie hiermit mein Beileid aus. War er denn noch Jung?


----------



## maxi (24 Juli 2007)

Wenn ich dich nicht hätte Zotos!


----------



## Ide (4 Mai 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Für gut Geld würd ich dir auch eine Fernbedienung bauen.
> Habe fürs Gehäuse ne recht gute Frima für Kunstoff, Lasern und Wasserstrahl zur Hand.



Ich hab mal was gaaanz altes ausgegraben. Hättest du die Adresse für mich? Es ist (wieder einmal) höchst aktuelle!!


----------

